# Help me finish a Tanaka gyuto



## dwalker (Apr 3, 2017)

I purchased a Tanaka B2 240 off the BST as a project knife. So far, I have rounded the spine and choil. I was pleased how the knife cut when it arrived so I've only performed some light thinning. I have sanded it down with a progression of 320, 400, 600, 1200 wet/dry paper, and achieved an even semi-mirror finish. 




I'm not sure what I want to do next. I could give it a kasumi finish with fingerstones (which I do not have), etch it (which I have never done), or just go with it as is. 

What do you all think? All suggestions welcome.


----------



## valgard (Apr 3, 2017)

My guess is that it will most likely form a patina all over once you start using it, why not let it the way it is or experiment with some patinas? Unless you want to try etching or using finger stones for the fun of it of course, which I can totally understand. Have fun.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 3, 2017)

As mentioned just let the patina tell you a story.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 3, 2017)

I personally would etch it to bring out the pattern, take a bunch of pretty pictures, then let the natural patina take over.


----------



## khashy (Apr 3, 2017)

Please etch it. From a very selfish stand point I want to see how it looks so I can do mine :biggrin:


----------



## zetieum (Apr 3, 2017)

Etch it. I etched a knife for the first time recently. It is not difficult. I recommend doing it outside and take care of thinking before at all the thing you are going to need. You can reuse the solution if you store it properly.


----------



## TheCaptain (Apr 3, 2017)

I think it looks pretty awesome just as it is. But I'm more into subtle patterns...


----------



## dwalker (Apr 3, 2017)

I like the subtle patterns too. I have lots of knives I've just let patina naturally, I was leaning towards something different with this one. 

Does etching make the surface more textured? I like the feel of a polished knife through food.


----------



## khashy (Apr 3, 2017)

dwalker said:


> I like the subtle patterns too. I have lots of knives I've just let patina naturally, I was leaning towards something different with this one.
> 
> Does etching make the surface more textured? I like the feel of a polished knife through food.



I'd imagine you feel no texture unless you leave it in the etching fluid for hours on end


----------



## valgard (Apr 3, 2017)

khashy said:


> leave it in the etching fluid for hours on end



In that case you would probably end with something that looks out of a 100 years old shipwreck.

EDIT- that would depend on the strength of the etchant solution of course.


----------



## valgard (Apr 3, 2017)

But as Khashy pointed out, if the etching is light enough I don't think you would be able to feel anything while cutting.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 3, 2017)

Ordered some etchant, should be able to give it a go this weekend. Should I sharpen it before and touch it up after, or do it all after? Also, I've seen people mention buffing after. How is this done?


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 3, 2017)

Etching does add drag. It needs to be polished up somewhat after.

Also just sharpen it fully after you are done etching and polishing. The acid destroys your edge so you would basically be wasting your time doing it twice.


----------



## krx927 (Apr 4, 2017)

Etching also destroyed/ate 3mm tip of my knife... be careful.


----------



## khashy (Apr 4, 2017)

krx927 said:


> Etching also destroyed/ate 3mm tip of my knife... be careful.



That's a lot of metal. 

What did you use and how long did you leave it in the etchant? 

Follow this and you shouldn't have any issues:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6474-Damascus-Knives-amp-Re-Etchng


----------



## krx927 (Apr 4, 2017)

khashy said:


> That's a lot of metal.
> 
> What did you use and how long did you leave it in the etchant?
> 
> ...




I was using sulfuric acid (battery acid). I did not leave the knife in the acid for long. Perhaps 45-60 sec. That's it...

Ok perhaps it was not 3mm but for sure it was 2 mm.


----------



## khashy (Apr 4, 2017)

krx927 said:


> I was using sulfuric acid (battery acid). I did not leave the knife in the acid for long. Perhaps 45-60 sec. That's it...
> 
> Ok perhaps it was not 3mm but for sure it was 2 mm.



Ah! very aggressive stuff. I take it that it was undiluted


----------



## zitangy (Apr 4, 2017)

hey...

do not forget do neutralize the acid and finally do ensure that it does not come in contact with the area at the ferule area. 

safety.. I cant remember whether you add water to acid or acid to water?? 

Z


----------



## dwalker (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. I have read Dave M's tutorial several times and plan to follow the instructions exactly.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 4, 2017)

@zitangy if you can't remember, you don't do either lol...

For german speakers "Erst das Wasser, dann die Säure, sonst geschieht das Ungeheure" ("First the water, then the acid, else the monstrous will happen").


----------

